# 9 inch Recurve Bowie



## IFLY4U (Jan 30, 2017)

This one has been a real challenge for me. 9 inch recurve blade made from Alabama Damascus with the guard carved out of a block of brass and an axis stag handle.
Gary


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 30, 2017)

Great job. She looks nice.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 30, 2017)

WOW!!!  Thats beautiful.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice looking Damascus!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 30, 2017)

Love the shape.  The guard work is awesome.  Nicely done!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 31, 2017)

Recurves are classey for sure. Nice work Gary.
Real fun part is coming.....the sheath.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow that's a beauty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks great, it makes my stomach knot up thinking about building that.   

Lots of hours there!


----------



## dawgwatch (Jan 31, 2017)

very nice indeed!!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Great looking knife!


----------



## flintlocker (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice job


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 16, 2017)

Very nice work!!


----------



## Mr Warren (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice job! Real pretty blade.


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 20, 2017)

Its beautiful!


----------

